# Caption this image, ........



## 480sparky (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ratssass (Oct 18, 2013)

_what i could do for you_


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

Told you I could touch my tongue to my nose.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Look, mom!  I'm licking my nose!


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2013)

Miley Cyrus stole my move!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 19, 2013)

Just the thought of chocolate coated hay.


----------



## deeky (Oct 19, 2013)

"See that fence?  Game preserve.  Pfffffft!"


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 19, 2013)

French Kiss, anyone.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Oct 20, 2013)

"Yummy!"


----------



## annamaria (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh boy!! A whole pizza just for me, hehehehe


----------



## ronlane (Oct 20, 2013)

That's so hot!!!


----------



## cenote (Oct 20, 2013)

"What day is it"


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Oct 21, 2013)

"3 licks a day keeps the doctor away..."


----------



## Wouter (Oct 21, 2013)

I can touch my nose with my tongue... can you????


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Oct 21, 2013)

"Who gives a **** what the fox says"...


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 21, 2013)

Mmmmmm! Tastes like chicken!


----------



## cynicaster (Oct 22, 2013)

"Eeyore struggles to blow a bubble even after gobbling up a full pouch of Big League Chew."


----------



## otherprof (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish I were a carnivore!


----------

